# Mussels 3rd rig: Download



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2008)

Decided that this systems had enough work gone into it to make a project log, for others reference.

Originally it was made as a download PC (hence the name) but over time the goal has changed.

Current hardware:

Gigabyte 8IPE1000 Pro2
Intel Pentium 4 3GHz (northwood  )
1x1GB DDR400 ram (3.0-3-3-8)
ATI radeon 9250 PCI
FSP 220W PSU (i think - will verify wattage another time, but its low)
2.5" 40GB samsung IDE drive (5,400RPM 2MB)
3.5" 160GB Samsung IDE drive (7,200RPM 8MB)
Logitech Cordless mouse and keyboard set: MX3200

Initially i did some underclocking down to 2Ghz to save as much power as possible, since it was purely for downloading. Back then it had a prescott CPU (3GHz still) and the power reduction was around 25W at idle. On the northwood, it was lower at 3GHz than the prescott at 2GHz. Thats why its remaining at 3GHz now.

Currently the system is using 75W at idle, watching 720P anime it uses around 85W and at full CPU load (orthos) it uses 147W. no idea why anime doesnt use full wattage, as it does load the CPU highly (60-90%)

After doing those tests, i realised this beast would be more worthy of my TV for anime use, since it all looks the same on-screen between systems so now this is also my media PC 

Its connected up to the 40" HDTV via analogue (compared to the gaming system over HDMI) and also connected via analogue to my Logitech Z5500D speakers by analogue.

The system is borderline on playing 1080P media (as in it plays, but there is obvious visual lag) so i am currently testing to see what i can do with that.

Pictures of the ugly beast will come later, for now this is just up to show what can be done with an old PC, and how even a pentium 4 can save you money! (75W anime load vs 250W on the main PC)


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2008)

Pic of the offensive monster.

Avarice (he lurks on here) modded the blowhole, then gave the case to me.

The system has exactly one fan: the 80mm CPU fan. the rest of its passive (excl the PSU)


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 14, 2008)

cant get much better for a downloader. Plan to set mine up next week (i hope). Ill put some pictures up too 

Might i add: that is one damn ugly case!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2008)

it was ugly originally. then avarice cut holes in it.

Despite how people often say my main PC is 'silent' this one is around 1/3 the noise - i have trouble hearing it unless i hold my breath.

To me thats the ultimate sign of a media PC, as one tends to breathe while watching movies so i cant hear the damn thing.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 14, 2008)

Actually, I like the case. Other than having bays that would like to be *FILLED*. 
Thought about maybe puttng an X1300 256MB card in there to help with your Anime? Just a suggestion .... 


I just want to let you know, I like all your builds INCLUDING this one.


----------



## Darknova (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't know what price it is over there, but the Antec NSK4000 is an amazing, non-descript case.

I use them for any smaller size PC I want, or to look decent next to my TV or whatever.

It's what I will be using for my Dad's old PC which I hope to get off him when he upgrades


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 14, 2008)

Mussels said:


> it was ugly originally. then avarice cut holes in it.
> 
> Despite how people often say my main PC is 'silent' this one is around 1/3 the noise - i have trouble hearing it unless i hold my breath.
> 
> To me thats the ultimate sign of a media PC, as one tends to breathe while watching movies so i cant hear the damn thing.



totally agree with you - my antec 900 is loud, not loud enough to disturb what your doing but its noticeable if your not concerntrating on anything. The media one, on the other hand, will be silent besides a the cpu fan (never used any intake / exhaust fans on it before (was my first pc)) so that will be spot on.

*Edit*

Darknova, that Antec case looks very nice. Might have to invest in one.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 14, 2008)

find a cheap X600 or so?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2008)

i've already owned an NSK4200 in a system i sold, they look nice - one important thing... this entire system was free  its assembled out of leftover parts from PC's i've upgraded or repaired.

i am considering a new video card for it, but on three conditions
1. it has to use minimal power
2. passive cooled
3. H264 decoding - otherwise its got no advantages over the 9250!

all the cards people have mentioned so far, do not meet requirement #3. this card has DVD decoding and the CPU can do almost everything else.


----------



## Darknova (Jun 14, 2008)

3450, or 2400XT.

My dad's media PC uses it and he can watch full 1080p HD videos without an issue, and he's only running it on a single core Sempy 2600.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2008)

Darknova said:


> 3450, or 2400XT.
> 
> My dad's media PC uses it and he can watch full 1080p HD videos without an issue, and he's only running it on a single core Sempy 2600.



do they come in AGP?

edit: i checked. radeon 3450 is $40 in PCI-E, while the 2400 in AGP is $80.

sadly, the 3450 has no AGP flavour and the 2400 is too costly. as it stands, i merely have to swap channels to the main rig, and can watch them on there... so it does have to be cheap.


----------



## Darknova (Jun 14, 2008)

Mussels said:


> do they come in AGP?



Ooh, Good Question, the 2400 I think does have an AGP variant, that's the one my dad has. 3450 nope, not yet.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 14, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ATI-Radeon-X800...oryZ3762QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

X800PRO?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2008)

cdawall said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ATI-Radeon-X800...oryZ3762QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> X800PRO?



it doesnt come close to meeting the requirements i posted above.


 Edit: to have HD decoding, its going to have to be ATI 2K or 3K series, or Nvidia 8 series. Thats why i havent tried to find anything so far. Darknova had some good suggestions at good prices, unfortunately they arent easy to get in AGP.


----------



## Darknova (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok, can't find a 2400XT in AGP, but how about a 2600Pro?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2008)

http://staticice.com.au/cgi-bin/search.cgi?q=2400pro+AGP

$80

http://staticice.com.au/cgi-bin/search.cgi?q=2600pro+AGP
$60

handy search site for aussies, if you feel like hunting for a bargain.


----------



## Darknova (Jun 14, 2008)

Well there ya go


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2008)

well thats $60 + shipping, so its still a bit expensive... at that rate it'd be cheaper to sell this thing off for $200 (w/ 17" CRT) and grab an all in one intel system (my lan rigs onboard video has HD decoding)


----------



## Luke (Jun 16, 2008)

hey that rig has the cpu i gave you


----------



## Mussels (Jun 16, 2008)

Luke said:


> hey that rig has the cpu i gave you



yes it does. another heavily abused, free CPU 

damn these things can take punishment as long as the pins dont get bent.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 26, 2008)

this ugly as sin box has been scrapped, a new system with a far nicer looking case is on the way.


----------

